# howdy



## F0E (Apr 28, 2005)

hello, 
 I come from a splinter style of WC that incorporates kickboxing elements along with elbows and knees called Cheung style. There is a sport aspect in that we regularly participate in point tournaments in northeast florida however we train full contact and have many undefeated iska/full contact bout fighters. 

    [font=&quot]I have read about peoples feelings toward the (sportification) of the martial arts and how some people see it as a bad thing, I can really see where they are coming from being at these "sport" tournaments and seeing how totally removed that it can be from the roots of kung fu/ self defense to see people hop around on one foot and stop after the first hit is laughable though my school may fight in these competitions Sifu does not teach how to win these things 
 one of the reasons why i think martial arts in America have become more sport orientated is that most people simply dont posses the heart required to train 8 hours everyday so they can go full contact, our culture is full of "weekend warriors" in the old days self preservation necessitated learning how to defend one self i firmly believe that if we hadnt killed off all of natural predators America wouldnt have the fat people epidemic. Ok Im rambling now so Ive recently moved to Nashville tn and hope to provide my perspective on what threads I can[/font]


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome.  Happy Posting!!!


----------



## dubljay (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome FOE,

 I see no real problem with sport oriented martial arts, so long as those who train in them realize that it is just that, a sport.  I think its kind of funny that you mention that the US is a nation of "weekend warriors" and I am inclined to agree, but only so far though.  There are many out there that live, breathe, eat, sleep martial arts (I am sure you will meet some here on this forum).

 Always good to see new people here, especially those who are willing to share their ideas with others.

 Enjoy your time here, and happy posting.

 -Josh


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  :wavey:  

 - Ceicei


----------



## masherdong (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Satt (Apr 29, 2005)

Have fun posting and welcome to MT!!! artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## still learning (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the sites.....Aloha


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome-Wei-Ni Hao Ma


----------



## Drac (May 19, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT.


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------

